# 1972 brake problem



## bosshogg (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a 72 GTO with front factory disc brakes. When you apply the brake you feel pressure on the pedal, but no braking action until you push them quite a bit harder. The brakes should start to work when you apply normal pressure, but they don't. The brake light is also on. Fluid seems to be o.k. Any ideas? (master cyl. , proportioning valve, etc.)
Thanks,
BOSSHOGG


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

The brake light indicates lack of pressure. You have a leak somwhere. Proportioning valves I personally never have seen one go bad. 

Or your master cylinder rubber cups on the piston could be leaking past. This would show full master cylinder and lack of pressure.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

proportioning valves leak or get trash in them and stick.


----------



## bosshogg (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks guys....I'll check it out Thursday
JOHN


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Rust issues preventing the proper movement of braking parts? Vacuum issue?


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

If no leaks, I would say master cylinder. Some times it can be brake booster.


----------



## bosshogg (Apr 15, 2011)

*Thanks members*

Put all new cylinders, shoes, drums, and hardware on ...back on the road and everything seems fine...
Thanks for your replies
JOHN


----------

